# Sleep Mode Windows 7



## fair1zfoul (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey, im having sleep mode issues, ive tried almost everything there is to get my computer to go into sleep mode by itself, but only the monitor turns off, and the pc still runs. I have a dell xps 720 (Very Loud Electricity guzzling PC) that used to run 32 bit vista, i recently upgraded to windows 7 64 bit and ive been having issues with the sleep mode, Please write back with troubleshooting options on how to fix this
*[I GOT IT WORKING, IF YOU EXPERIENCE SAME PROBLEM FEEL FREE TO ASK]*


----------



## DETNSWDER (Oct 13, 2010)

that happens with my hibernate...  (win 7 enterprise 32 bit) after a while it turns off.


----------



## fair1zfoul (Oct 13, 2010)

fair1zfoul said:


> hey, im having sleep mode issues, ive tried almost everything there is to get my computer to go into sleep mode by itself, but only the monitor turns off, and the pc still runs. I have a dell xps 720 (very loud electricity guzzling pc) that used to run 32 bit vista, i recently upgraded to windows 7 64 bit and ive been having issues with the sleep mode, please write back with troubleshooting options on how to fix this
> *[i got it working, if you experience same problem feel free to ask]*




*damn i thought i had it working but it started waking up from sleep mode again, i tried almost everything, any 1 got any ideas?

*


----------



## tremmor (Oct 13, 2010)

i had a similar problem with 7 pro 64. hibernate and sleep. wake up in the morning to use the bathroom and the computer was running. after checking i had other process running. 
virus check and or defrag running.  might want to look at the process you have scheduled. else if using hibernate turn it off.
don't see much diff anyway. at least thats how i fixed it. i am using hibernate though. someone mentioned the motherboard has to support it. not sure. 
what ever i did its working.


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you checked in your BIOS to see what sleep mode your system uses? S1 (POST) mode wakes up all the time. S3 (STR) mode puts it to sleep and uses less power. I have never had my machine wake up from S3 mode unless I had something scheduled to do so.


----------



## fair1zfoul (Oct 13, 2010)

im going to work on my bios configuration rite now and see if it works


----------



## fair1zfoul (Oct 13, 2010)

Damn, after changing the bios setting to S1, it still wont go to sleep, i even made sure my mouse isnt alowed to wake computer, any other options?


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 13, 2010)

Change it to S3. 
Also, I thought your were having problems keeping it asleep, sorry I didn't read your post. Most likely it is some program you have running.

EDIT: I just realized something: How long ago was it when you installed 7? Because 7 likes to make a list of everything on your HD, and it takes a few days of normal usage. When it's finished, it should go to sleep normally.


----------



## fair1zfoul (Oct 13, 2010)

i went in CMD, ran it as an administrator,and tried  "Powercfg -devicewuery wake armed" and i was blank, which means no programs.....any other options?


----------



## lucasbytegenius (Oct 13, 2010)

Read what I said in my EDIT above.


----------



## fair1zfoul (Oct 14, 2010)

I installed windows 7 a week ago, its odd because i had it working for a day, made no changes after than, and they next day it just stopped working, possibly an update that i download it that inter-feared with it


----------

